# de par



## Artemide Diana

Bonjour, je viens de débarquer dans votre forum. 

Et voici la première question que je vais vous poser :

_de par_ :

en fait, je ne rencontre pas souvent, et pourtant.

Quand est-ce qu'il faut l'utiliser ? 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je dirais que c'est une forme un peu vieillie, que personnellement, je n'utilise jamais sauf avec un peu d'ironie. Voici ce qu'en dit le Trésor de la langue française.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais pas que ce soit une forme vieillie… quelque peu littéraire tout au plus… En tout cas, il m'arrive de l'employer !


----------



## Punky Zoé

"De par le monde" est littéraire, mais pour moi plus très usité, mais cette expression me fait irrésistiblement penser à des cas d'utilisation par des personnes qui pensent que c'est d'un niveau soutenu, alors qu'ils l'emploient de manière incorrecte dans un discours ampoulé, et à un sketch de Sylvie Joly...


----------



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer le sens de l'expression *de par* ? *Étant donné* peut-être ?


> Ces publicités changent de l'ordinaire *de par* leur moyen de diffusion et leur emplacement hors du commun


Merci d'avance !


----------



## Oh là là

je dirais à cause de, parc suite de


----------



## Ploupinet

Plus précisément : "grâce à" ici ! 
(Oh là là, j'adore ta façon de poster : mettre un message, le supprimer et le citer, c'est sympa comme technique !  hihihi)


----------



## tilt

Ou encore _du fait de_...



Ploupinet said:


> Plus précisément : "grâce à" ici !


Le problème de _grâce à_ est qu'il annonce un jugement positif là où _de par _ne donne aucune de valeur au fait que ces publicités changent de l'ordinaire.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

[...] ont changé *de par* leur moyen ... => ont changé *du fait de* / *à cause de* / *par suite de* ... 

Il s'agit d'une locution prépositive figée, altération de l'originel « *de la part de* ... » (Robert, Grevisse) : _de la part de_ ... / _au nom de_ ...  =>  _à cause de_ ... / _du fait de_ ...


----------



## Carmen la nita

Bonjour.

*De par* ou *de part* sa taille, il joue bien au football?

Merci!

Carmen


----------



## tilt

La bonne orthographe est _de par_.
Voir le TLFi, onglet n°3.


----------



## corcovado

Pour info, cette expression est très utilisée mais elle est un peu méprisée par les puristes.  De bonnes alternatives sont "grâce à", "à cause de", ou tout simplement "par".  Votre français sera plus élégant.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

corcovado said:


> ...De bonnes alternatives sont "grâce à", "à cause de", ou tout simplement "par".  Votre français sera plus élégant.


Vous diriez "par sa taille, il joue très bien au foot", vous ?

Cela dit, de quels "puristes" parlez-vous? _De par_ dans le sens de _du fait de_ est établi, et couramment utilisé depuis longtemps par toutes sortes d'écrivains - pourquoi y voir une inélégance ?


----------



## corcovado

Je ne voulais surtout pas heurter votre sensibilité, Jean.  Je ne dirais effectivement pas "par sa taille, il joue bien au football", mais je dirais "grâce à sa taille..." ou "du fait de sa taille..." ou "parce qu'il est grand..." (même si, avec votre permission, cet exemple est mieux adapté au basketball).

Il n'est évidemment pas faux de dire "de par...", notamment dans l'expression "il voyage de par le monde".  Dans l'exemple donné, il s'agit effectivement plutôt d'une inélégance, nuance que je voulais simplement partager avec l'initiatrice de la question qui est étrangère.  L"élégance et l'inélégance étant affaires de goût et donc un choix au moment de l'écriture, chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut et son utilisation littéraire est réelle.  Il n'en reste pas moins que c'est une expression que l'on entend plus souvent de la part de footballeurs, justement, que d'énarques:

_La locution prépositive de par est une altération de de part qui signifiait, au XIIe siècle, « de la part de quelqu’un, au nom de ». Elle était surtout utilisée dans des tournures comme de par le roi ou de par la loi. Aujourd’hui, l’usage de cette locution dans ce sens est vieilli ou littéraire.

De par est encore utilisé de nos jours dans l’expression figée de par le monde, qui signifie « quelque part dans le monde »._

Enfin, je soulignerais que ce sujet est débattu ailleurs dans les forums et que je n'en suis pas l'inventeur.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

corcovado said:


> _La locution prépositive de par est une altération de de part qui signifiait, au XIIe siècle, « de la part de quelqu’un, au nom de ». Elle était surtout utilisée dans des tournures comme de par le roi ou de par la loi. Aujourd’hui, l’usage de cette locution dans ce sens est vieilli ou littéraire._


Certes, mais on est là complètement à côté de _de par = du fait de_... ?



corcovado said:


> _De par est encore utilisé de nos jours dans l’expression figée de par le monde, qui signifie « quelque part dans le monde »._


Là encore, aucun rapport avec le sens demandé par Carmen... ?



corcovado said:


> Il n'en reste pas moins que c'est une expression que l'on entend plus  souvent de la part de footballeurs, justement, que d'énarques


Les exemples donnés par le TLF (voir le post de Tilt) sont la preuve du contraire...!

Carmen, votre français sera tout à fait élégant avec _de par = du fait de_.
Les "puristes" sont en général ceux qui veulent imposer l'emploi de l'imparfait du subjonctif... laissons-les se battre entre eux dans des forums qu'ils sont les seuls à fréquenter !


----------



## corcovado

Ce n'est pas bien grave, Jean, il ne s'agit que de langage.  Je ne suis pas un croisé.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Le français est suffisamment compliqué à apprendre comme ça - inutile d'inventer des difficultés qui n'existent pas...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Fallait-il vraiment que vous vous opposassiez de par ce qui était au départ une simple question d'orthographe ? 

Personnellement _de par_ dans l'acception ci-présente fait partie intégrante de mon vocabulaire.


----------



## geostan

Voici l'article de la BDL si cela vous intéresse.


----------



## Elena_HK

Bonjour, pourriez-vous me suggérer à quoi bon employer deux prépositions de suite?

Les fonds seront là _de par_ la loi.
Il convient néanmoins d'exclure, _de par_ leur nature même, certains biens d'occasion.
Toutes ont des contacts directs et réguliers avec le public _de par_ leur mandat.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il s'agit d'une expression prépositionnelle : _de par_ = en raison de

Avec _par_ seul (sans _de_), le sens serait différent.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

L’*Académie* (source) déconseille cet emploi hormis pour les locutions figées (_de par la loi, de par le monde_).
*Larousse *(source) l’indique comme un intensif de _par _+ littéraire, sans le déconseiller.
Le *TLFi* (source), ne l’indique ni comme intensif, ni comme littéraire, et ne le déconseille pas.

Fais ton choix ! 

P.-S.
À l'origine, il ne s'agit pas d'une succession de deux prépositions, puisque _de par _est l'altération de _de la part de / de quelque part dans_.
(Les exemples que tu donnes sont manifestement extraits de textes juridiques, qui goûtent ce genre de formulations ; d'autant plus par influence des expressions figées de par la loi / le roi / le droit / etc.)


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute à ce qui précède un lien vers *cette page* de la BDL, d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit (c'est suivi d'exemples) : 





> La locution prépositive _de par _est une altération de _de part_ qui signifiait, au XIIe siècle, « de la part de quelqu’un, au nom de ». Elle était surtout utilisée dans des tournures comme _de par le roi_ ou _de par la loi_. Aujourd’hui, l’usage de cette locution dans ce sens est vieilli ou littéraire. [...]
> La locution prépositive _de par_ est également utilisée dans un sens causal. Toutefois, cet emploi est parfois critiqué pour sa lourdeur.
> On peut lui préférer des équivalents tels que _du fait de_, _en raison de_, _à cause de_, _grâce à_, _étant donné_, _par_, etc.


----------

